# White Paint



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Which shade of white paint do you think matches fresh snow the best? I think I am going to paint one of my extra laydown blinds white. It may seem like a dumb question but I am color blind.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

We use to take a bed sheet and pin it to our layout blinds when the snow was on the ground in Ohio. They use to have a winter in Ohio, but it's more like Florida now :lol:

Anyway, it worked great. Slit the sheet where the doors are so you can open them and poke a slit here and there to stuff a bit of stubble in and they work great. We've had mallards and black ducks within feet of us and they never knew anything was amiss.

I've been thinking about painting too, but what I'd really like to do is find some way to adhere stubble to the blind. Thought about spray adhesive but I don't know what that would do to the fabric. Others have said they tried that and it didn't work. So....

Good luck Leo,
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am tired of blind covers and snow spray. I am just going to use spray paint. Just need the right shade of white.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Hmmm, I'd think that they would have something like that. Is that camo paint stuff that they have come in a white shade?

If I were you, I'd go to a paint store and let them give you an idea of the shade. Most good paint stores should have a snowy, winter white that is a perfect match.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Go to Walmart or other stores the days after Christmas and buy them out of snow spray. I bought cases at Wally World for 24 cents/can. And when you're done you can brush it off good as new.

Looks good IMO.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice pic. That really covers up a blind doesn't it.

I've never tried that but it sounds like a good deal. My buddy in Ohio got some on sale like that once and he said it didn't come off completely. I looked at it and it looked like it brushed off pretty good to me though.

That's that Xmas tree flocking ahh?

Good hunting,
Dan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya, it's the tree flocking. If your buddy has any problems with a bit of white on the blind, just re-mud the blind and it's gone. I've snowed/mudded some of my blinds for multiple seasons and the fabric is still good.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Anyone? I don't want to use the tree flocking stuff.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Drywall primer.. just take your cover off the blind frame. 
Dilute the paint with a small amount of water in a 5 gallon bucket and soak the blind in it..
It may take a couple times to completely cover, but much easier than a brush.

By doing this you are guaranteeing us NO snow for the next couple hunting seasons you know!!! :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ha there goes my last brain cell!

Don't worry I am not painting all my blinds. Just figure I will have one ready. Maybe I will put a big black X on it and then I will have a snow goose blind as well.

Thanks again!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Ha there goes my last brain cell!


Not spray paint...it comes in quarts, gallons or for REALLY big blinds, 5 gallons... :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay I thought it was that real toxic smelling paint in the can that you put on drywall to hide stains. It smells so nasty the birds would probably just die from the smell.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am also tossing the idea of putting glue all over the blind and putting cotton balls all over it. You know how kids do in school when they make Santa's beard. I think that would would look pretty real as well.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I am also tossing the idea of putting glue all over the blind and putting cotton balls all over it. You know how kids do in school when they make Santa's beard. I think that would would look pretty real as well.


It's official... you've been hunting snows too much lately and have completely lost your mind...


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Leo Porcello said:


> Maybe I will put a big black X on it and then I will have a snow goose blind as well.


You could probably sell those! I know they would work for hunting snows.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Leo,
Have you ever seen those huge honker decoys that guys can hide in as a blind? They were on the market years ago and may still be for all I know.

Why don't you paint your layout white, and on the foot end figure out a way to attach a neck and head to it. Then you'd have a giant snow decoy.

Well, wait a minute, you'd have to put the head on the head end of the blind, otherwise, how would you shoot past it :toofunny:

Anyway, paint the inside and the outside of the doors too. Then when a wily flock approaches, just flap the hell out of them. Like two giant flags.

Hey, just a thought,
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> Ya, it's the tree flocking. If your buddy has any problems with a bit of white on the blind, just re-mud the blind and it's gone. I've snowed/mudded some of my blinds for multiple seasons and the fabric is still good.


I'll second this one! It works great. The one thing we do is keep the cans of flocking in a little insulated lunch bag with about 2-3 handwarmers because once this stuff gets cold it doesn't spray worth a darn.

As for your blind Leo, just paint it blue like the water and you can glue a couple of floaters to the blind doors. That would be money!

Chris


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

> I'll second this one! It works great. The one thing we do is keep the cans of flocking in a little insulated lunch bag with about 2-3 handwarmers because once this stuff gets cold it doesn't spray worth a darn.


We always put our cans all over the heat exhausts in the truck on the dash to warm them up on the way and during the setup. By the time we pull them out they are hot and spray well.

But you're right...when cold they don't spray at all.


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

My guess would be some type of color like eggshell. It's not the total pure white but just a tinge off. Maybe just get a few of the small cans of different colors and experiment on some scrap pieces of wood. Once you get a snow take your samples and lay them outside and have somebody look at 'em and tell you which one is closest to the real thing. Don't forget to wash your layout real good to get the existing dirt off so you get good adhesion.

And if you just can't find the right color I would just go with wrapping you blind in buttwipe. I heard that works.:rollin:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Leo, i test sprayed a little on my blind and it seems to soak quite a bit of the paint up. So use A LOT.

erics idea of using the dywall shyt would probably work as well or better than spray paint. IMO

good luck


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Chris Hustad said:


> Ya, it's the tree flocking. If your buddy has any problems with a bit of white on the blind, just re-mud the blind and it's gone. I've snowed/mudded some of my blinds for multiple seasons and the fabric is still good.


I've looked at three stores, here in the Minot area, for this stuff, and it's just not to be found. Don't know if they don't stock or it's sold out but the people who work at these stores say it goes very fast. I never remember it selling that fast in Ohio and there were cans of the stuff everywhere during and after the holidays for next to nothing.

Too bad for me and Bill the Chessy. We really wanted to try it 

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Leo Porcello said:


> I am also tossing the idea of putting glue all over the blind and putting cotton balls all over it. You know how kids do in school when they make Santa's beard. I think that would would look pretty real as well.


Leo, 
Do you have all the white Xmas tree flocking in Minot? I'll trade you half a dozen bags of cotton balls for a can of the stuff. What ya think? :lol:

Happy painting,
Dan


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I've looked at three stores, here in the Minot area, for this stuff, and it's just not to be found. Don't know if they don't stock or it's sold out but the people who work at these stores say it goes very fast


My buddy picked up a case of it on Saturday night at Wal-Mart in Minot.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Ha ha...now I know where it went! :lol: 
I found some at Wal-Mart today too. I got it, so now, it most likely won't snow the entire winter.

Good hunting,
Dan


----------

